# Lowrance 337c problem??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a Lowrance LMS 337c head unit that I bought new and installed about 4 years ago. A few months ago I was out in the shop next to the boat and I hear what sounds like morse code. I climb up, open the electronics box and see that the head unit is flashing off and on repeatedly. ( I had been working on the boat the day before so it must have started sometime during the night.) I press the off button and it powers down, but within about 30 seconds, it powers itself back on and goes into "morse code" mode again. 

At that point, I turn the battery switch off and disconnect the unit. A couple of days later I reconnect and power the unit back on. It works fine for about a month. Then, prior to my next trip, I'm checking everything out and have the boat sitting out in the yard. I go in the house to make a sandwich and when I come back outside I hear "morse code". At that time, I switch the 337c head unit with a 332c that came with my project boat and it works fine and has for the last several months. I've tried reconnecting the 337c but as soon as I connect the power cable it powers up and starts flashing off and on. 

Anybody have similar issues? Where could I take it to have it looked at? Are these units typically worth fixing?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the state of charge in the battery it is hooked to?

Sounds like a low battery.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Does it hold a MMC card? If so did you do anything to it or replace it?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a similar issue with a 334 and had to send it to lowrance and they took care of the problem.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in responding to ya'll replies. I had to travel down to Port St. Joe for a for a little fishing trip over the weekend (very nice area). 

As far as the battery conditon, it is fully charged (12.3 V at the connector).

I have used an MMC to transfer waypoints to and from the unit but it was not installed at the time the problem originally cropped up or on any subsequent occasion when it started going haywire. I can't remember if I had recently downloaded new waypoints or not when it first started giving problems.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to ya'll replies. I had to travel down to Port St. Joe for a for a little fishing trip over the weekend (very nice area).
> 
> As far as the battery conditon, it is fully charged (12.3 V at the connector).
> 
> I have used an MMC to transfer waypoints to and from the unit but it was not installed at the time the problem originally cropped up or on any subsequent occasion when it started going haywire. I can't remember if I had recently downloaded new waypoints or not when it first started giving problems.


 
I had a dead one on the boat I bought, and in trying to find a replacement I read a lot of forums like this one saying this is a common problem with this unit. Other than sending it to Lowrance, putting it on a battery switch seemed to resolve the issue.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like I'll be sending it back to Lowrance. Thanks for the replies. I think my next unit will be a Raymarine.


----------

